# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua bán >  Lịch trình tour du lịch Yên Tử 1 ngày

## hoanganha1q2

*DU LỊCH YÊN TỬ 1 NGÀY*

Giới thiệu điểm đến du lịch Yên Tử.

Nhắc đến du lịch Yên Tử là nói đến một nền văn hóa tâm linh. Đến với chốn cửa chùa sau những ngày làm việc mệt mỏi, du khách sẽ cảm nhận được không gian tĩnh lặng, sự yên bình cũng như tạm rời xa những ồn ào của cuộc sống hàng ngày để tìm về với cội nguồn của Đức Phật. Hãy đồng hành cùng Sông Hồng Tourist trong hành trình tour du lịch Yên tử 1 ngày, để khám phá và cảm nhận theo cách riêng của bạn về nền văn hóa miền đất Phật.
Hành trình tour du lịch Yên Tử 1 ngày.

Giá : 600.000 VND


Phương Tiện: Ô Tô
Khởi Hành: Hàng Ngày
Nơi Bắt Đầu: Hà Nội




Tour du lịch Yên Tử khởi hành hàng ngày


Giá tour du lịch yên Tử 1 ngày bao gồm:


Phương tiện vận chuyển hiện đại, chuyên phục vụ khách du lịch (Xe ôtô 4 chỗ, 16 chỗ merce benz, ford transit, 24 - 29 chỗ Huyndai County, xe 35 Huyndai Town, xe 45 chỗ Aero Space, Hi-class …).
Ăn định mức 100,000 ngàn/người/ bữa.
Nước uống phục vụ trên xe ôtô (01 chai 0,5l / người / ngày).
Hướng dẫn viên nhiệt tình, kinh nghiệm phục vụ theo chương trình.
Vé tham quan quan, thắng cảnh Yên Tử.
Bảo hiểm du lịch 10.000.000/Khách.



cáp treo Yên Tử

Giá tour du lịch Yên Tử 1 ngày không bao gồm:


Thuế VAT, đồ uống, cáp treo và các chi phí cá nhân khác…
Ghi chú: Giá tour có thể thay đổi vào từng thời điểm cụ thể.


Lưu ý:Giá có thể thay đổi theo từng thời điểm.
Bạn đừng ngại, hãy nhấc máy lên gọi về phòng điều hành để được tư vấn miễn phí, nhanh chóng và chính xác nhất theo yêu cầu của bạn.



Đường lên Yên Tử





Sáng: Du Lịch yên Tử - Chùa Đồng (113km)


5h15: Xe và hướng dẫn viên của Sông Hồng Tourist sẽ đón Quý khách tại điểm hẹn khởi hành chuyến du lịch Yên Tử 1 ngày. Trên đường đi dừng chân tại Hải Dương quý khách có thể ăn sáng.
8h30: Đến quần thể Yên Tử, quý khách đi cáp treo lên chùa Hoa Yên - ngôi chùa to và đẹp nhất còn gọi là chùa Cả, điểm đầu tiên trong quần thể Yên Tử du khách có thể Cầu Phúc, Cầu Tài, Cầu Lộc cho gia đình và người thân.
11h30: Quý khách ăn trưa tại nhà hàng với nhiều món ăn dân dã mang đậm hương vị của núi rừng Yên Tử như: măng rừng, các món ăn chay….




Góc nhỏ Yên Tử


13h00: Quý khách hành hương lên chùa Đồng. Trên đường đi quý khách thắp hương tại Tượng An Kỳ Sinh - tượng đá rất linh thiêng.
15h15: Quý khách quay trở về chùa Hoa Yên, trên đường thăm quan và thắp hương Chùa Bảo Sái và Chùa Một Mái.
16h30: Xe và hướng dẫn đón quý khách trở về Hà Nội, trên đường dừng nghỉ tại Hải Dương, thưởng thức chén trà thơm với bánh đậu xanh - đặc sản Hải Dương về làm quà.
19h00: Xe về tới Hà Nội, chia tay đoàn kết thúc chương trình du lịch Yên Tử 1 ngày, đầy thú vị và hẹn gặp quý khách trong chuyến đi tới.


Khám phá các tour du lịch giá rẻ 1 ngày khác hãy truy cập ngay:  


http://dulichgiarehangngay.vn/tour-du-lich-ha-long.html

----------

